# Bad quality, due to lighting.



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Not the best quality, but it will have to do I'm afraid.

Predator


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Still looking lean mate, well done you've definitley added some mass to your arms and traps, you should be proud of yourself!

Jock


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

keep up the good work.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking really good mate. Very impressive.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Very lean and some nice size? You still running HGH? You finding its helping?


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good m8


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't comment from a bodybuilding perspective but..

IMO mate, aesthetically you have a pretty much perfect physique (in terms of general attractiveness I think most girls would pick it), you have the perfect combination of leaness and muscle mass. I don't know what your goals are but you should be really proud of what you have already achieved.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mate im so jelous:mad: - please tell me you have an ugly face


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> I can't comment from a bodybuilding perspective but..
> 
> IMO mate, aesthetically you have a pretty much perfect physique (in terms of general attractiveness I think most girls would pick it), you have the perfect combination of leaness and muscle mass. I don't know what your goals are but you should be really proud of what you have already achieved.


Get a room! 

LOL seriously though, I agree totally. One of the best on the board IMO.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> Very lean and some nice size? You still running HGH? You finding its helping?


Thanks all! :bounce: 

Yeah, I'm running the HGH mate. I have only been using a few weeks now, but I can certainly feel a slight difference as I try to grab enough flab to inject. The extra tightness is already starting to form.

I have a very good friend using at the moment and he is loving it. I think he wants to continue for a long time to come. It sounds silly to us, but the best result so far is the improved sleep. He used to have really bad trouble sleeping and would be up after just a few hours. Now he sleeps through the night.

He is also becoming quite lean and the wife is taking even more notice of him! 

I know you have tried it RD. I would agree with you that it should be tried by everyone. A good source is hard to find, and it can be expensive if you go to the wrong person. But if you can get it at a fair rate, then go ahead and get it.

Everyone I know who has used it, loves it.

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> Mate im so jelous:mad: - please tell me you have an ugly face


LOL, I have a face my dog won't lick. Does that make you feel better? 

Although....... The birds still enjoy the body! 

Predator


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Great stomach their m8, thats what im aiming for but i cant find it any where......think someone has stolen it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah preditor, you have picked up some size.

Looking awesome.

Not as lean as before but you look stronger now.

I love the HGH, that is my favorite of all. I just cant afford it myself.

Oh yes does this stuff make you sleep hard.

Also good for positive nitrogen ballance and connective tissue strengthining.

Man I wish I had some of that right now while dieting down, save me from going catabolic.

I noticed localised fat loss too.

Great body bro, keep it up but you are already there.

What are you like under 10% body fat?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Pred, looking fab babe...very nice shape.

Please dont tell me that that sunbed is in your house!!!!!!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Yah preditor, you have picked up some size.
> 
> Looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! 

Yeah I'm not as lean as I was a year ago, but then I have put on some quality muscle mass. That's largely why I have gone for the HGH. I'm hoping to continue to grow, and remain lean.

Last year I was 11 stone. There are some pics about in this section. I'm currently between 12stone to 12stone 4lbs.

It's nice to know most of the extra weight is muscle, and only a small amount is fat.

To be honest, I have no idea what my body fat % is. 

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Pred, looking fab babe...very nice shape.
> 
> Please dont tell me that that sunbed is in your house!!!!!!!


LOL.  No babe, my mate was suffering from a hangover and dragged me in to the sunbed shop. Whilst I was there I thought I might as well do a little pose and put the pics up. 

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Predator said:


> LOL.  No babe, my mate was suffering from a hangover and dragged me in to the sunbed shop. Whilst I was there I thought I might as well do a little pose and put the pics up.
> 
> Predator


LOL, ahh well, thought if i played my card's right i could have had free sunbeds for life LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Predator said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what my body fat % is.
> 
> Predator


*I do, LOW* 

Man, just looked at the pics again and man those biceps are massive and so are your traps.

I would love to be that lean, especially going to the river next week, I could get all the young little ladies there :bounce:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> *I do, LOW*
> 
> Man, just looked at the pics again and man those biceps are massive and so are your traps.
> 
> I would love to be that lean, especially going to the river next week, I could get all the young little ladies there :bounce:


I'm sure you'll do us all proud. You big handsome thing you!  

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> LOL, ahh well, thought if i played my card's right i could have had free sunbeds for life LOL


Hey, if I can watch babe, I would pay for all the sunbed sessions you want!!!! Hee hee. 

Predator


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am dieting right now so I am curious to see how far down in % I can get.

It is harder being older but I just have to be smarter.

Now if i can just keep my memory for all the things I learn

Another age related problem 

Serously, you look really good.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one pred..looking fuking good mate... dont come show me up in oceana now mate lol


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

DB said:


> nice one pred..looking fuking good mate... dont come show me up in oceana now mate lol


With a face like his? I doubt it, however he might show you up if you turned up naked


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> nice one pred..looking fuking good mate... dont come show me up in oceana now mate lol


LOL, I doubt it mate. You're looking like rock!

Predator


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice going, looking realy good, those biceps/traps are something to be realy proud of.

how long you been training m8?

your arms are like horse's legs


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Predator said:


> Last year I was 11 stone. There are some pics about in this section.I'm currently between 12stone to 12stone 4lbs.
> 
> Predator


u look heavier than that mate..how tall are u??

i'd say ur about 10% BF matey


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

172 lbs?

Wow, you look over 200 lbs.

How tall are you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> 172 lbs?
> 
> Wow, you look over 200 lbs.
> 
> How tall are you?


what u reckon hacks?? Photoshop


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No, he has alot of mass I am assuming either he is shorter like me or very low bodyfat.

Man, he has to be under 10% at 172 lbs.

Maybe he has like a 28" waist.

Small bones will make you look bigger in pictures if you are muscular.

He has great abs too along with some big ol biceps. That is genetics for the most part.

He does have good genetics.

Im dieting right now and I wonder how I will look after I get down in the bodyweight/bodyfat. Then go on a cycle


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Excellent, Predator, even if you do look like Michael Flatley out of Riverdance in those trousers!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL, just got in from Tony Roma's and saw this. I'm 4ft 2".

Not really!  I'm about 5ft 7", so not very tall. 

As for you Mr Smooth. You're probably right about the trousers. But women like a guy with a cute butt, and those trousers do me a real turn! 

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Predator said:


> LOL, just got in from Tony Roma's and saw this. I'm 4ft 2".
> 
> Not really!  I'm about 5ft 7", so not very tall.
> 
> ...


tony roma's rocks! thanks for the invite u git! i was only upstairs earlyer!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I thought you looked taller - I thought than in the old pics you've posted too. I'm 5'9". Height can be pretty deceptive...I can think of three guys who come to my gym who I'm taller than, although I always think that they're taller. It's because they're so big.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like these ones better myself. Sorry. You be the judge. 

Click here.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> tony roma's rocks! thanks for the invite u git! i was only upstairs earlyer!


Yeah baby, bountiful ribs all day long! Is that where you took Nikie? 

Where was my invite, if you was up stairs then!? 

Predator


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, Middle-left pic is best IMO.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh pred, we are the same height.

I am dieting down right now and have about 14 weeks to go


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Oh pred, we are the same height.
> 
> I am dieting down right now and have about 14 weeks to go


Poor sod, that's just nasty. I like my food too much.

Good luck with it mate, and keep us updated! :lift:

Predator


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will post picks if and when I get down to about 10%

No granted I wont look like you and never will but for an old man I will do my best to show the older members up like winger


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking fabulous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I will do my best to show the older members up like winger


I hear you, Scott. I've never trusted that Winger! You and me share the same distrust about the Yanks!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Fair play to you Pred, you are in great shape...keep up the hard work!!!!


----------



## Pedro (May 23, 2005)

he is a big mussle dude!!!!!

:lift: :lift: :lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I hear you, Scott. I've never trusted that Winger! You and me share the same distrust about the Yanks!


Yea. That damn winger. He sucks. 

Predator you have one awsome build. Yea I agree the middle left pic. But check out the peak on the bicep. Looks like he uses synthol and dosn't. Like I said about two years ago. He should be a male model. Hey Predator. Post some pics in the powder room.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Very good muscularity. You have a good balance between muscle groups, which tie in well with your midsection.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

myseone said:


> Very good muscularity. You have a good balance between muscle groups, which tie in well with your midsection.


Coming from myseone, that is the ultimate compliment.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Coming from myseone, that is the ultimate compliment.


Coming from any of you guys, it's an ultimate compliment. 

So what's the powder room about and what sort of pics should I post!? 

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Powder Room = girlies corner!! Post what ever pics you like chick!! LOL

Im sure Lauren would be VERY pleased judging by the little wink smilie next to her comment!! LOL..

Ha ha only teasing Lauren!!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Powder Room = girlies corner!! Post what ever pics you like chick!! LOL
> 
> Im sure Lauren would be VERY pleased judging by the little wink smilie next to her comment!! LOL..
> 
> Ha ha only teasing Lauren!!!


I thought access was only for the girlies?

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah it is! Sorry Pred!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Yeah it is! Sorry Pred!!


 

Predator


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

U can still post them on here we wont complain!!!! LOL


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Lauren said:


> U can still post them on here we wont complain!!!! LOL


Ooh, and what is it you want a pic of? 

Predator


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

hehehe well...................Im sure Niki would want to see some naked shots, knowing what she's like.

But for the majority of us we would like to see some quality body shots.

How about a legs shot too as no one shows their legs in the pics.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Lauren said:


> hehehe well...................Im sure Niki would want to see some naked shots, knowing what she's like.
> 
> But for the majority of us we would like to see some quality body shots.
> 
> How about a legs shot too as no one shows their legs in the pics.


Ok, but you will have to let me paint my nails first! 

You're right about the leg shots. Let me see what I can sort out.

Predator


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Just askin mate but at 12 stone 4 do you think its wise to be taking hgh? You actually checked as to what this stuff does to the body? Health first gains second has always been my motto.....


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> hehehe well...................Im sure Niki would want to see some naked shots, knowing what she's like.
> 
> But for the majority of us we would like to see some quality body shots.
> 
> How about a legs shot too as no one shows their legs in the pics.


I agree with Lauren, just because its females only doesnt stop you posting your pics just send them to us first and we will post them for you in the powder room. Lauren and i will sift through them first of course (hows that sound Lauren)lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I think that is an excellent idea Kel. Maybe we could even take the pics hehehehe cheeky!!!!!

Anyway Bigdav I noticed on a few of your posts that you are telling people what is right and wrong to do. Personally you can only advise people to the best of your knowledge not make them feel like a child and they are being told off.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> I think that is an excellent idea Kel. Maybe we could even take the pics hehehehe cheeky!!!!!
> 
> Anyway Bigdav I noticed on a few of your posts that you are telling people what is right and wrong to do. Personally you can only advise people to the best of your knowledge not make them feel like a child and they are being told off.


Vern mark 2?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> Just askin mate but at 12 stone 4 do you think its wise to be taking hgh? You actually checked as to what this stuff does to the body? Health first gains second has always been my motto.....


Mate, if your attitude is really "health first", you'll NEVER touch steroids or anything whatsoever. I assume you're totally clean?

All of us who are taking steroids/clen/gh/whatever ARE risking our health to some extent, and we're aware of that.

I'm not sure why you'd think GH is any worse than any other steroids. In fact, if anything, it's better on you.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> Just askin mate but at 12 stone 4 do you think its wise to be taking hgh? You actually checked as to what this stuff does to the body? Health first gains second has always been my motto.....


It's good of you to ask mate. I'm currently only using 4ius. 5 days on and 2 days off. I am aware of the possible sides, but like anything, they are usually dose related.

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Lauren said:


> I think that is an excellent idea Kel. Maybe we could even take the pics hehehehe cheeky!!!!!
> 
> You girls are more than welcome to take the pics.
> 
> Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> hehehe well...................Im sure Niki would want to see some naked shots, knowing what she's like.


Na your alright...unless they're of DB of course...but hey...why have pics when you can have the real thing??

Actually some leg shots would be good..or a full body shot? make sure your legs are in proportion....used to know this guy who was MASSIVE on top but had legs that looked like they were dangling out of a nest...tut, tut, tut!! LOL


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Na your alright...unless they're of DB of course...but hey...why have pics when you can have the real thing??
> 
> Actually some leg shots would be good..or a full body shot? make sure your legs are in proportion....used to know this guy who was MASSIVE on top but had legs that looked like they were dangling out of a nest...tut, tut, tut!! LOL


cause his mrs already has the real thing lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Predator said:


> You girls are more than welcome to take the pics.
> 
> Predator


Play ball!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Kel said:


> Vern mark 2?


Looking at the AV, maybe it's RD? Or maybe not.

Predator


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Hey i wasnt havin a go or being preachy thank you , i was showin concern, if someone wants to shoot rat poision into his bell end cos he thinks it'll make his arms bigger, feel free, just make sure you know all the facts about something before you go and use it. And yes i am clean, always have been(so far) but you never know


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Predator said:


> Looking at the AV, maybe it's RD? Or maybe not.
> 
> Predator


nah he is to polite to be rd. lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Kel said:


> nah he is to polite to be rd. lol


Fair one!!

Predator


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

I wasnt meaning to sound like i was havin a go or owt its just i feel that the guys only 12 stone and hes usin stuff like that, its just too risky. Im 16 stone and im still a bit iffy as to wether or not i should use or not


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> I wasnt meaning to sound like i was havin a go or owt its just i feel that the guys only 12 stone and hes usin stuff like that, its just too risky. Im 16 stone and im still a bit iffy as to wether or not i should use or not


I might be 12 stone but I'm no weakling, and I didn't just hit the GH without first looking in to it. Have you researched it deeply? IMO GH is safer than many roids. You don't need to be 16 stone+ to use it. Just have your head screwed on and learn about it. Once you learn about possible sides, you can then watch out for them, and be able to avoid the dangers.

There are plenty of life threatening sides with drink and smoking, but people still do that. The only difference is, you do not get any real benefit from it.

Anyway, tell us a bit more about your self and get some pics up!

Predator


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Ive done essays and reports on it for uni, ive got papers and stuff comin out of my ears on both steroids and hgh, i know all the bad and good effects of a lot of stuff, im no expert but who is, there tends to be very little information on a lot of stuff cos most countries wont give ethical permission to dose guys up with high or even low dosages of anything. I was in no way having a go its just my personal opinion that at 12 stone you havnt paid your dues to the diet demons befor e jumping on the needle wagon, but its your choice aint it?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> Ive done essays and reports on it for uni, ive got papers and stuff comin out of my ears on both steroids and hgh, i know all the bad and good effects of a lot of stuff, im no expert but who is, there tends to be very little information on a lot of stuff cos most countries wont give ethical permission to dose guys up with high or even low dosages of anything. I was in no way having a go its just my personal opinion that at 12 stone you havnt paid your dues to the diet demons befor e jumping on the needle wagon, but its your choice aint it?


You're right, it is my choice. It's also my choice not to want to be 16 stone+. There are a few guys here who are and they look great, but it's not for me. Being 5ft 7" and 16 stone+ would not make me happy. I enjoy the look I have and the physical ability that goes with it.

I think weight has only a small part to play. There is a far bigger picture here.

I've been training since I was 15 and have more than paid my dues.

I can see you're not having a go, but you have your belief which is fair, and I have mine.

Predator


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Been training myself ,on and off, since i was 13, its only in the past coouple of years with good research into food and such like that ive made the best gains, just hoping i can keep it up

And cheers bud, felt like id offended when i was honestly only showing concern


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> Been training myself ,on and off, since i was 13, its only in the past coouple of years with good research into food and such like that ive made the best gains, just hoping i can keep it up
> 
> And cheers bud, felt like id offended when i was honestly only showing concern


I was more in to athletics from the age of 12. Once I hit 15 the desire to be bigger and stronger kicked, so I started weight training, but continued to do kick boxing and Tae Kwon Do, to help keep me lean and flexible.

Predator


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, Predator looks probably one of the best on the board.

We are the same height and I was 218 lbs now im 199 lbs.

I love the effects of HGH and that in my opinion is one of the safest things you can take.

I lost 4" on my waist from that and only about 3 lbs.

I am 45 years old and HGH has long been known for life extention therapy. So has testosterone by the way.

Defeciencies in either one will have bad effects on the body.

Moderation is key.

If I had the money I would be using HGH right now. Low if any sides, lean muscle mass, less body fat, stronger connective tissue, better skin, better sleep, mental aleartness, better vision, positive nitrogen ballance, immune system enhancing, etc etc.

The older you get the less HGH and testosterone you produce.

HGH has no shutdown of the HPTA, all the gains are keepers.

Abuse can lead to stuff like diabeties, and maybe carpol tunnel.

4IU is modest from a bodybuilder perspective.

It is given to Aids patience for immune system boosting and muscle wasting.

I have done alot of reasearch on this too just look in the article section on HGH and you will see most of them I have posted.

I use this myself for more than a year at just 2 IU's

It is safe.

By comming out and saying it is not healthy is actually false and go back and do some more research on this issue.

I just bought a book I read yesterday on hormone replacement therapy and HGH was in there too. This Dr. really supports it big time.

I feel better when I take HGH and I sleep much better too, not to mention the benefits of lean muscle mass and body fat.

*Predator, you look awesome and If I looked as good as you I would be proud to walk around without a shirt everywhere I went.*

*
Im going to the River with many chicks around and If I had that body, I would be getting busy everyday.......*

*
Keep up the good work predator, looking awesome.*


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

weight has a factor about what u should take but if u sore the pics is obvious taht pred trains well and eats well..

he is only 5"7 with very low BF so does being 6"4 17st with 25%BF make u a better candidate for HGH?

not having a go or anything...welcome to the board BTW


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Pred you look awsome mate, well done


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

You people get really ****y when someone criticises dont you. Low dosages can be safe, but everyone reacts differently. Just cos it works for you, who at 40 will likley be slightly gh deficient anyhow, doesnt mean it will for everyone. And did i say he didnt look good? I think he looks awesome, wish i could get bloody abs like that


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

And you see the book? Wanna put money on the fatc the doctor owns or runs a clinic that specialises in gh and testosterone replacement therapy, or owns shares in a lab or some such. Dont believe everything you read in books, there always tends to be a bias and the information in it is likely 2-3 years old by the time it hits the book stores


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> You people get really ****y when someone criticises dont you.


Oh man! For a second there, with that Hulk avatar and everything, I thought Roid Devil had returned!!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Always a pleasure!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> You people get really ****y when someone criticises dont you.


That depends mate. Most people on here accept, and in fact welcome criticism. But what you have to remember is you're a newbie here, and while the number of posts here is no reflection of knowledge, it CAN come across in the wrong way when you criticise someone who posts their pics unless you're willing to post yours too.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

No offence meant bud, and wasnt criticising, just got a head of steam on about this and that, need to train!!! I'll post some pics up as soon as i get some done, i'll show you, i'll show you all mwha wmha mwha hah ahhahaha!!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> i'll show you, i'll show you all mwha wmha mwha hah ahhahaha!!!!


Man, he is Roid Devil, lol  

PS. BigDav, go HERE to find out about the man, the legend!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Im highly offended, who is that guy and why did they let him out without proper medication?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Actually this is a Dr that is not involved in any clinic or owns a HRT center.

Hey Bigdav, for every side effect you post in regards to HGH therapy I will post 10 for positive effects of HGH.

Are you up to the challenge?

Whom ever you got your facts from are either biased or have abused HGH.

I know all the effects and have taken HGH many times. I love the stuff myself.

I would be willing to bet you have never tried HGH RIGHT?

So what makes you an expert?

What makes you have any opinion other than your own?

I have opinions too that are based on my own experiance, own research and I would be willing to bet that I have more information than you and your own studies.

Why would I take advice from someone who does not know what they are talking about?

Why would I take advice from someone who never tried HGH?

You have your opinions and I have mine but I will back mine up with many studies and personal experiance.

Are you up for the challenge?

Again predator looks awesome and if he wants to use HGH then it is his decision and his alone.

It is not cool to slag a guy for admitting he does this or that.

Many guys use gear on this site and you are again entiteled to your opinion, but you crossed the line by slagging predator.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Man, he is Roid Devil, lol
> 
> PS. BigDav, go HERE to find out about the man, the legend!


you could be right there lol


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I have taken HGH many times.


I am Jack's seething jealousy!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Hey timmy smooth. could you do me a favour and read what ive said in this post and tell me when i slagged off predator? Im trying to give him some helpful informationon something i think may be dangerous and haskii goes on a bleedin bender!!!

cheers


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

And hackski, i dont argue on the internet Why? cos arguin on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even if you win your still retarded


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

To be honest mate, I'd be inclined just to drop it and have no-worries. 

People will always have different opinions about the sfaety of using different chemicals. No-one can deny that there are dangers and side-effects that are associated to using HGH, but at the same time, people can also proffer - quite rightly - that the risk is dose dependent and that problems are more likely to occur when a substance is abused.

I'm someone who quite happily - and without shame - uses a variety of illeagal/prohibited drugs for all sorts of reasons. Its been drilled in my head all my life that drugs are bad. I know the risks...I also now that I've never had any bad sides off anything and don't consieder myself a drug abuser. I'll accept that problems may become manifest if I was abusing-overusing said substances. But at the end of the day, the decision is mine, and I nkow that anything I do does not directly affect anyone else around me.

In short - it's up to the individual to decide what they want to do with their own body. You take a risk with anything, and you accept that when you first take a drug.

I don't think anyones meant to have a go at you, Bigdav, and I don't think you intentionally meant to wind anyone up, so let's just drop it.

Back to the original thread. Pred, you are looking really good, mate, with a physique I could hpe to half-way emulate by the end of my cycle. Agree with Hacks that you have one of the best shapes on the board.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Cool fair enough, already forgotten


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> And hackski, i dont argue on the internet Why? cos arguin on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even if you win your still retarded


retarded? i think you will find that they are not retarded just physically challenged and less fortunate than yourself.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Who said im not physically deficient? For all you know i could have only 1 leg and an eye i borrow from a friend


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

and a brain thats currently on loan to someone else lol sorry mate left yourself wide open for that one, nothing personal.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Tis cool, i do have a sense of humour.....now here did i put it?


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now why oh why would weight be an issue. Every thing is proportional. Here is a thread that is almost 1.5 years old. Click here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

good link, I just bumped it


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

you look really good mate, I'm 5.8 and round about same height...though I don't look as good as you ;D

keep it up m8


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

colt24 said:


> you look really good mate, I'm 5.8 and round about same height...though I don't look as good as you ;D
> 
> keep it up m8


 What in the world:confused1: this thread is 3 years old?!!!!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome physique bud... if your even reading this...


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Bloody hell! lol

Yeah I'm reading this but what a blast from the past. Thanks for the comments though guys! 

Predator


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Up some more recent pics bud


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

nathanlowe said:


> Up some more recent pics bud


I wish you didn't say that budd! :whistling:

I'm not in the best of conditions at the moment. Been working loads and not training even nearly enough. My diet is joke too. 

Training has improved over the last 2 months though. I'll get some pics up towards the later part of the year. I should be looking much better by then. As long as i keep pushing, which I think I will.

I could probably do with starting a blog.

Predator


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't even look at the date ;0


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Predator said:


> I could probably do with starting a blog.
> 
> Predator


Do it!


----------

